# Vintage Beauty Pageant



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Post your favorite(s) here. I think my nomination will be this Ritchey. Thanks to crconsulting for the pics and the beautiful bike!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Post your favorite(s) here. I think my nomination will be this Ritchey. Thanks to crconsulting for the pics and the beautiful bike!


True that bike is a beauty, but I'm going to nit-pick here - the seat position and lavender shift cable casing is...well, they bother me.

Other than my Salsa and Ibis, my vote is for the '80 Breezer posted by FirstFlight.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Hey, Hey, Hey picking on my seat position!!!*



ssmike said:


> True that bike is a beauty, but I'm going to nit-pick here - the seat position and lavender shift cable casing is...well, they bother me.
> 
> Other than my Salsa and Ibis, my vote is for the '80 Breezer posted by FirstFlight.


And my lavender cables. You know how hard it was to find Shimano SIS cables in that color ( I wonder why?).....

ahh, its all in good fun!

Thanks for the nomintation Fillet-Brazed.

I think ssmike has more industrial tastes with single gearing in mind.

have a looksee.....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> And my lavender cables. You know how hard it was to find Shimano SIS cables in that color ( I wonder why?).....
> 
> ahh, its all in good fun!
> 
> ...


Ahh, now I do like that! Now yer Cook-n'. And the ss also applies to the Ibis SS, my '64 Nova SS (clone, though) as well as my affinity to single speeding. I just didn't know if I was the only one who spotted the lavender casings.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

could you move that saddle 1in rearward and take a picture? please?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*then my shorty arms couldnt reach the bars....*



colker1 said:


> could you move that saddle 1in rearward and take a picture? please?


how 'bout a little photoshop....

next time I go for a spin I'll adjust the saddle just to make everyone happy.

Man, you guys are troublemakers!! Nice to see such sticklers for detail though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> how 'bout a little photoshop....
> 
> next time I go for a spin I'll adjust the saddle just to make everyone happy.
> 
> Man, you guys are troublemakers!! Nice to see such sticklers for detail though.


In that case...the tires really aren't correct either. Blasphemy!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I was so in love with the fillets and that blue camo paint that I missed the purple housings. The seat has the tri-fecta (sp?) going on with the seating postion. A 74 degree seat tube angle, a no-offset post, and the seat slid almost all the way forward. 3X the fun! 

Come on Rumpfy! Post yer favorite. Something with a T disc............. 

Ive seen some pretty Fats out there. Are these the only contestants we have??

Laffeaux, wheres a nice shot of your Annapurna?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Heres the bike I nominate!!*



Fillet-brazed said:


> I was so in love with the fillets and that blue camo paint that I missed the purple housings. The seat has the tri-fecta (sp?) going on with the seating postion. A 74 degree seat tube angle, a no-offset post, and the seat slid almost all the way forward. 3X the fun!
> 
> Come on Rumpfy! Post yer favorite. Something with a T disc.............
> 
> ...


How about some better pics of this one......


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*easy..*

one of the cunninghams that were paraded here..the indian! i'm a computer ignoramus and can't paste it. 
main reason besides the obvious sex appeal of the beast being it's nearly impossible to replicate such bike.. with steel ibis, ritcheys and fats, it could be done(hmm.. those yo eddys seatstays) but try taking one of those indians to a builder and ask them to build it as is...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Hows the seat look on this one??*



colker1 said:


> one of the cunninghams that were paraded here..the indian! i'm a computer ignoramus and can't paste it.
> main reason besides the obvious sex appeal of the beast being it's nearly impossible to replicate such bike.. with steel ibis, ritcheys and fats, it could be done(hmm.. those yo eddys seatstays) but try taking one of those indians to a builder and ask them to build it as is...


Cunningham Indian #42

even the tires (wtb) and grips (wtb cut down maguras) are original on this one. yea I know the seat, but those new seats are just to comfy......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I was so in love with the fillets and that blue camo paint that I missed the purple housings. The seat has the tri-fecta (sp?) going on with the seating postion. A 74 degree seat tube angle, a no-offset post, and the seat slid almost all the way forward. 3X the fun!
> 
> Come on Rumpfy! Post yer favorite. Something with a T disc.............
> 
> ...


T-Disc's huh...I can post a picture of your Tomac...or your whole garage really...and I don't think I want to spoil Tuckers 'unveiling' quite yet.

I do like this Fat though:









I don't dig on 'Dales too much, but this is a very clean Cannondale resto:









Is it tacky to post your own bike?  It did do race duty this last weekend (minus the disc...)


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Slingshot!!!!*



Rumpfy said:


> Is it tacky to post your own bike?  It did do race duty this last weekend (minus the disc...)


Not when its a sweet ride like that!!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Another Nomination*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Post your favorite(s) here. I think my nomination will be this Ritchey. Thanks to crconsulting for the pics and the beautiful bike!


Heres a real beauty...

Lugged Forks and all.
Man I've seen these in person, and they're all works of art! I love the forks on this bike!! This is a ride would I love to own. Just cant find them anymore....

Any one have more pics of this bike or another like it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*hmmm... better*



crconsulting said:


> Cunningham Indian #42
> 
> even the tires (wtb) and grips (wtb cut down maguras) are original on this one. yea I know the seat, but those new seats are just to comfy......


now.. what's behind the door?? that entrance became a ghost character that keeps reappearing in the same light, same angle.. w/ different bikes.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Swimsuit pagent! Loose the paint and reveal beauty!*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Post your favorite(s) here. I think my nomination will be this Ritchey. Thanks to crconsulting for the pics and the beautiful bike!


Nothin' purdier than "NAKED Carbon". Ti lugs and the understated elegance of grey colored tires, grips and seat are the true equivalent of a glossy red lipstick on this sassy old school ride.

. . . and when this swimsuit model hits the scales no weight weenie wince will be heard. She's as slim and trim as most modern beauties ten years her age! She's aged well!

Sorry the photo isn't great. Pics just don't due justice to seeing this one in person.

I'd have to say Fillet Brazed's Raleigh Tomac (also NAKED-Fiberous- fun) is my all time favorite, but we've already seen that beauty so I thought I'd post something new.

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
carbonbikes (at) mountainbikes (dot) net

PS - if someone has a new NOS set of umma gumma's/grey specialized tires to sell me please email me!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A beauty is even better when they like to get dirty...

1993 Slingshot in the dirt (although the picture could have been better). I'm doing so poorly, I even have time to ham it up for the camera...*sigh*


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*gotta get me a sling . . . one of these days!*



Rumpfy said:


> A beauty is even better when they like to get dirty...
> 
> 1993 Slingshot in the dirt (although the picture could have been better). I'm doing so poorly, I even have time to ham it up for the camera...*sigh*


Is that camelback by preference or necessity? I don't see much in the way of a bottle cage mounts on that down tube! Gotta love that retro jersey fabric too! Perfect for the forum I must say!

-mtnwing


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Just like to add that the above FAT ti pic, isnt actually a fat ti at all! its an old dean ti!

my nominations would be intense68s (I think!) lavender yo eddy (I also have 1,still to be completed!) riks fat chance 10th anniversary, that tomac raleigh replica, pete of cyclesharks yeti c26 & again firstflights cunningham 

also special mention to andy2 & fishy things mountain goats 

ta

scant


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

Problem with the Goat is that it is still in frameset form and it will be a very long time before I build it up, if ever. It looks really great on the wall btw. 

Nearly bought a Ritchey Commando like the one pictured above, but shipping (to Germany) was really prohibitive!

I am still working on my ti project. 
cheers, zeck


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mtnwing said:


> Is that camelback by preference or necessity? I don't see much in the way of a bottle cage mounts on that down tube! Gotta love that retro jersey fabric too! Perfect for the forum I must say!
> 
> -mtnwing


Preference. I never liked water bottles or stuff hanging off my bike (but for some strange reason I don't mind it on my back)  
Anti-spandex buddy...I've got one vintage OnZa jersey that I never wear. 
The t-shirt is very retro...should have doned the 501's and some work boots too!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> Just like to add that the above FAT ti pic, isnt actually a fat ti at all! its an old dean ti!


Dirty trick! Why would one go and do such things...


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

*Been shown before but....*

.....this _really_ floats my boat, what a beauty..... purple really can look good 

Djuc


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> T-Disc's huh...I can post a picture of your Tomac...or your whole garage really...and I don't think I want to spoil Tuckers 'unveiling' quite yet.
> 
> I do like this Fat though:
> 
> ...


The fat is stunning - I've never seen one with accutrax before.

....but what's the slingshot like to ride. Never seen one in the UK - but I was always intrigued by the idea. Do they have much lateral flex?
Can you jump them?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Preference. I never liked water bottles or stuff hanging off my bike (but for some strange reason I don't mind it on my back)
> Anti-spandex buddy...I've got one vintage OnZa jersey that I never wear.
> The t-shirt is very retro...should have doned the 501's and some work boots too!


But there is one key article missing - the Bell V1 Pro. You gotta have one of those laying around.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Another Ritchey. I almost bid for this one but didnt know if I should with the pinkness. Its a beaut though. Painted by the Landshark guy John Slawta.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Classic Cunningham*

I personally dont think of these as beautiful....... They are in their own way I guess. Its purely function over form all the way here, which is a look I like. But one of the coolest bikes nonetheless.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Another Ritchey. I almost bid for this one but didnt know if I should with the pinkness. Its a beaut though. Painted by the Landshark guy John Slawta.


There were some beautiful Landsharks. You gotta love that step down ferrule system on the Ritchey. Oh, the days of that big, thick honkin' cable casing that fit into Magura and Tommaseli levers.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Gotta Love Fillet Brazing*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Another Ritchey. I almost bid for this one but didnt know if I should with the pinkness. Its a beaut though. Painted by the Landshark guy John Slawta.


Maybe its the extra work that goes into it just to make it beautiful or the way the clean look of the lug area

Man it sure is sweet. Good thing you didn't buy it though...

Look at the crap I got just for my lavender cables, could you imagine the uproar those grips would cause 

I'd ride it in a second, in all its pink glory!!!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Another Ritchey. I almost bid for this one but didnt know if I should with the pinkness. Its a beaut though. Painted by the Landshark guy John Slawta.


Fillet-brazed - are those kickstands bolted to the handlebars in place of brake levers! Gotta give someone else besides crconsulting a ration.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I personally dont think of these as beautiful....... They are in their own way I guess. Its purely function over form all the way here, which is a look I like. But one of the coolest bikes nonetheless.


And the seat is in the right position! Lawdy them Cunningham's are purdy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I personally dont think of these as beautiful....... They are in their own way I guess. Its purely function over form all the way here, which is a look I like. But one of the coolest bikes nonetheless.


that's exactly why i think they are the most beautifull: function over form. cunningham's don't try to be cruisers, road bikes, bmx or anything. theu are mountain bikes. the mountain bike look exists mostly due to cunningham's view.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*This ones in the Pagent For Sure!!*



Djuc Wun said:


> .....this _really_ floats my boat, what a beauty..... purple really can look good
> 
> Djuc


I agree

with the full Grafton setup I hope!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Crell said:


> ....but what's the slingshot like to ride. Never seen one in the UK - but I was always intrigued by the idea. Do they have much lateral flex?
> Can you jump them?


No real lateral flex, surprisingly enough. Single track and climbing are strong points for the bike.
Jumping them is a no, no. Not because they can't handle it (I like jumping and do it often), but because of the mid-frame flex...it feels a bit awkward upon take off and landing. Like an extra silent 'clunk'.

The fun part is having people freak out when they see it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> But there is one key article missing - the Bell V1 Pro. You gotta have one of those laying around.


You'd think I would...but alas, I do not.
I'd like to find an old Etto ro TLD bucket though...ugly as hell.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd like to find an old Etto ro TLD bucket though...ugly as hell.


You got that right! I'd rather go helmet-less than suffer through a ride with an Etto or original TLD.


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the nomination, Scant. I'll take that as an excuse to post a couple more pics of the Purple Monster..... My nomination would be the early turqouise Yeti Fro posted in the Yeti thread.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Purple Haze*



Intense68 said:


> Thanks for the nomination, Scant. I'll take that as an excuse to post a couple more pics of the Purple Monster..... My nomination would be the early turqouise Yeti Fro posted in the Yeti thread.


all through my brain.

Theres a purple ringle seatpost on ebay right now that would make that ride more purple.... it's 27.2

sweet ride


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

How about this Klein with custom painted Strata fork and MC1 to match the Team Storm scheme.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

eric, I dont know why the owner ripped off a fat ti by putting fat transfers on a dean ti. crell are you reading? its a dean not a fat!

intense68, I'm building a 1990 FRO that will look very like the 1 pictured in the yeti section 

I've never seen a cunningham in the flesh! does any1 in the UK have 1? if so can they bring it along to www.ssmm.co.uk (check my thread!)

ta

scant


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ok, so now the page has fully loaded!
gees intense68 your yo is bright! I put a purple ringle bottle cage & cooks RSR cranks on my Yo (same colour as yours) & my wife told me it looked gay! (hey I liked it!)
so now I'm going for a slightly sicker green scheme & saving the purple parts for either a grellow Yo or a (will I ever find 1!) fat 10th anniversary 

that klein above looked so trick (remeber that word UK posse!) when tinker raced 1 covered in purple ringle & grafton 

ta

scant


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

scant said:


> ok, so now the page has fully loaded!
> gees intense68 your yo is bright! I put a purple ringle bottle cage & cooks RSR cranks on my Yo (same colour as yours) & my wife told me it looked gay! (hey I liked it!)
> so now I'm going for a slightly sicker green scheme & saving the purple parts for either a grellow Yo or a (will I ever find 1!) fat 10th anniversary
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats a beauty for sure. Definitely a contestant. 

Heres an 81 Ritchey. Maybe not quite a contender in the pageant but fairly nice looking.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Purple Yo*

Wow, what a beautiful bike.
I agree that a purple seatpost would really top it off.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thats a beauty for sure. Definitely a contestant.
> 
> Heres an 81 Ritchey. Maybe not quite a contender in the pageant but fairly nice looking.


Love the Oakley Grips!!! I'd say its a contender, the "clean look"...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Is that what those are? I noticed your Cooks looks like its got the same ones. I think mine say Roto or Moto or something on them. I thought they were Magura for some reason but dont have a clue why. THey are actually quite comfy. I havent really taken this one for a ride as this thing is way too big for me but they feel good in the garage. If any tall guys are interested in this thing perhaps we could work something out or make a trade. Id like to see this one make it out of the barn once in a while. Id rather have an 18-19" so I could ride it occasionally.

But ya, I like the older grips. They add some good character to the vintage stuff. Currently on the hunt for some old Mushroom grips for a project.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Is that what those are? I noticed your Cooks looks like its got the same ones. I think mine say Roto or Moto or something on them. I thought they were Magura for some reason but dont have a clue why. THey are actually quite comfy. I havent really taken this one for a ride as this thing is way too big for me but they feel good in the garage. If any tall guys are interested in this thing perhaps we could work something out or make a trade. Id like to see this one make it out of the barn once in a while. Id rather have an 18-19" so I could ride it occasionally.
> 
> But ya, I like the older grips. They add some good character to the vintage stuff. Currently on the hunt for some old Mushroom grips for a project.


Interesting....
mine do say Oakley take a look, I wonder who makes those, they look identical!!


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

OK, that salsa wins, everyone else stop posting, thats the nicest bike in the world.

I wonder?.......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Interesting....
> mine do say Oakley take a look, I wonder who makes those, they look identical!!


Mine dont say Oakley. I forgot exactly what they say. I'll snap off a pick of mine this weekend. I dont know if Oakley was doing grips in 81 were they?? Actually I did have some classic Oakley 3 grips on my BMX bike probably in 83 so maybe so.....


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

*My Fisher AL1*

It's not a high end bike or anything like that but it is an '89 and I've had it since new. I have everything that I took off of it and it still has the original seat and tire pump seat post.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thats a beauty for sure. Definitely a contestant.
> 
> Heres an 81 Ritchey. Maybe not quite a contender in the pageant but fairly nice looking.


Nice! I have an '84 Mongoose that's pretty similar to that, component- and look-wise. Last summer I restored it, and kept it with the original parts (except for new tires, brake pads, and chain) for a while. I've since converted it into an SS for campus duty, but it still gets some off-road action. I took it to Mackinak Island last summer after the rebuild, so it was broken in on a nice day of riding...started off on the road, then deflated the tires a bit and finished off with a lot of trail riding. It's a nice-riding bike, and truly a trusty steed.

I still have all of the original parts to it, down to the foam grips, Dia-Compe brake pads, and Cheng-Shin tires. The rest of the original and current builds are up on my website:

http://www.geocities.com/girchygirchy/mongoose.htm

Here are a couple of pictures from that page, one each pre- and post-restoration.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Coffee Ibis*

No, it's not mine. It was on ebay a year or two ago. I tool the liberty of borrowing a picture because it looked so exceedingly cool. It was made for some sort of coffee trade show or something and those "stickers" are hand painted coffee brands I think.

I did bid on it and the the bids were encouragingly low for many days but then they went stratospheric and it was out of my reach. Being a coffee lover and an old Ibis lover, I just fell in love with this thing. If I remember correctly it was offered by Scot Nicol of Ibis, I could be wrong on that part though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Interesting....
> mine do say Oakley take a look, I wonder who makes those, they look identical!!


Heres a pic of mine. Anyone heard of Roto?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Vintage Ibis.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Wow, The same but....*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Heres a pic of mine. Anyone heard of Roto?


different enough to keep the patent lawyers away I'm sure!!

Oakley first started making grips in the mid to late 70's.

Never seen that brand before but they look comfy though.....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*1982 Univega Alpina Uno*

I know this is an old post but I wanted to add a bike I think should be in the Vintage Beauty Pageant. I found this one on ebay but the frame was too tall for me. I kinda wished I made a bid for it.I don't think anyone did. Still,it's a beauty.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

*Official Picture Thread*

Is this the only sub forum that does not have it's own Picture Thread Sticky? I'd like to be able to go to a consolidated picture thread to see everyone's awesome vintage machines. Am I missing it somewhere?

My oldest mountain bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This would probably be a good place for pics of all the pretty bikes actually. There are lots of individual threads for a particular bike or a bike brand/maker, but no general thread. This might be a good sticky to go along with the Trail Pics thread.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Love the blue Ibis.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll add some beauty to the pageant.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice, great thread to revive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet, an excuse to post pics of my Moda. For me, this does the trick:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Nice, great thread to revive.
> 
> I've yet to see the full bike. Stop holdin' out and post up!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Lovely old thread to come back to life. I love looking at all the beauties, but my heart utterly stops for the '81 Ritchey of Fillet-brazed 'cause it's the closest I've seen to the '81 I had stolen. sigh.

Those are full-on Magura motorbike grips and levers. Gawd, I love that bike!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

only 90% vintage, but 100% hotness. for me at least.










tires have been swapped for some skinwall schwalbes and rear brake will be swapped for a black m732 set, just like in the front.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

*1985 Stumpjumper*

This is my '85 Stumpjumper. All original components with the exception of the Bullmoose bars, tires, and water bottle cage. Bought it on Ebay 2 1/2 years ago to help fill the void of my 1984 Stumpjumper that was stolen in 1986.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The grips aren't original either, obviously. The bike is museum quality and I only use it for running errands around town. It's a smooth tank to say the least! While I wish I could find an '84 SJ in the size and color I had, this is as close as I'll get I think.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's a few


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

found a couple others


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The Salsa killed the Ritcheys when it came to beauty..


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe the paint. . .

. . . but never the bike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

colker1 said:


> The Salsa killed the Ritcheys when it came to beauty..


Hmmmm...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....

A vintage Ritchey in great shape is a work of art!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....
> 
> A vintage Ritchey in great shape is a work of art!


Ok.. not ALL Ritcheys.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Ok.. not ALL Ritcheys.


Okay. I think we can all easily agree on that point.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I am just trying to stir Colker up by using the word art to describe a bike...


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Nice, great thread to revive.


is that 3rd Ave in Durango?

Some great looking bikes in this thread.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

JChasse said:


> is that 3rd Ave in Durango?


Yup! Going off now with colors. Best time of year here.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Shogun700 said:


> Sweet, an excuse to post pics of my Moda. For me, this does the trick:


Beautiful bike. Is this the same company? Santana Cycles Homepage


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> Beautiful bike. Is this the same company? Santana Cycles Homepage


Thanks! You are correct, for a short time in the late 1980's/early 90's Santana was in the solo MTB business. I'm not sure how many Moda's were made. There is a thread about the bike here: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1991-santana-moda-nosish-711889.html


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Shogun700 said:


> Thanks! You are correct, for a short time in the late 1980's/early 90's Santana was in the solo MTB business. I'm not sure how many Moda's were made. There is a thread about the bike here: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1991-santana-moda-nosish-711889.html


Thanks for the link to the prior thread. Great story, great images. Stunning bike, and a very interesting build story.

IMHO, build what appeals to you and ride it 'cause you love it. You've done it proud.

Cheers!


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Best looking bike here is that camo Ritchie. A camo paint job really say's 80's MTB! Got to love the matching pump too.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I wish one of my "work in progress" bikes was worthy of this thread. Congratulations to everyone who posted a bike. They're all beautiful bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> I am just trying to stir Colker up by using the word art to describe a bike...


Art svcks. It's a just a means to buy nice bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

My never-ending thanks to Matt:

*Ritchey Team Comp #2C7*










with new boots & panties:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeicaLad said:


> My never-ending thanks to Matt:
> 
> *Ritchey Team Comp #2C7*


Clean!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Clean!


From communications with the original and second owners, this bike had never been ridden before. Close inspection supported those statements. That's why I've traded out all the unobtanium and precious original bits. (saddle, pedals, brake pads, tires & tubes, etc.) I'm still scared to take it into actual dirt. It's sort of daunting to accept stewardship of such a bike.

I am still in search of an '80-82 biplane fork Ritchey 20"-23" that already has some nicks and scratches, just so I can have a rider that doesn't intimidate me! ! !


----------

